# Tailgater :-( what should I do ?



## GMACK24 (Jun 2, 2003)

so I am driving home after getting wendy's Last night around 10 PM and this asshat is tailgaiting me home the whole way. at first I put on my hazards to have him back up but he didn't budge...

So I get to where I need to go left onto my street and I speed up then slow way down and take my left (yeah I used my blinker shouldn't have) but anyhow now he has his brights on me. So I start to pull to the side of the road to let him pass and the phucker stops behind me. 

So instead of getting into a fight I just keep on driving. then I go past my house (I dont want this phucker to know where I live) then he and I keep going down the road.. (His High Beams still on) and then he takes a right. 
so I turn around and head back to my house.... turns out its a neighbor of mine 6 houses down...... I donno if he saw me turn into my driveway.
what should I do ?


----------



## dcs2244 (Jan 29, 2004)

Wolfie is right...there is no excuse for that citizen's behavior...unfortunately, we live in the "civilized" era, so you can't just drive a stake through it's heart and bury it in a clandestine grave...drive to the PD, sphincter-boy will not confront you there...


----------



## GMACK24 (Jun 2, 2003)

dcs2244 said:


> Wolfie is right...there is no excuse for that citizen's behavior...unfortunately, we live in the "civilized" era, so you can't just drive a stake through it's heart and bury it in a clandestine grave...drive to the PD, sphincter-boy will not confront you there...


Well when I tried to stop and put my blinker on and wanted him to pass me I said thats it. I am not going home we are going to the Police Dept. thats when he turned and I knew he had turned. so at the next side street I banged a U-IE and then sure enough he steps out of his car and gets his mail and goes into his house.

I will just have to keep an eye on him make sure he doesnt do anything stupid to my car or my house.

I am pretty sure he saw me turn into my driveway. maybe I shoulda drove around a little more so I knew he was in his house.. oh well....

so be it.
Glad nothing bad happened just the same......... 
and on a side note its time for me to get a cell phone for times like these.... 
no I do not have a cell phone and need to get one.... STAT :mobile:


----------



## GMACK24 (Jun 2, 2003)

All in all I think I did make the right decisions here folks thanks for the input. 

Again I am gonna keep an eye on him and hopefully this never happens again 

Now I feel better : -D


----------



## dcs2244 (Jan 29, 2004)

I vote for the "Bullet-in-the-back-of-the-neck" drill...not to mention the "clandestine grave" thingie...just a "tongue-in cheek" observation.

In real life...screw that idiot..confront him and see what his deal is...then see above. Allow a couple of years to pass before...:grin:


----------



## KozmoKramer (Apr 25, 2004)

> ...then see above. Allow a couple of years to pass before...


Ah man, leave it to you DCS... :L:

GMACK - I'm surprised it hasnt been axed: What might you have done to antagonize the neighbor...


----------



## GMACK24 (Jun 2, 2003)

no antagonizing at all.... he is just a stupid tailgaiter...... blah..... 

He might be the founding member of Tailgaiters R Us ....


----------



## K9Vinny (Sep 25, 2005)

Wait for your neighbor to go on vacation. Then call a local backhoe company, say you are (insert neighbor's name here) and are putting in an inground pool. Have a section of his back yard roped off and staked. Meet the backhoe operator in your neighbor's driveway, and act like you are the homeowner. Ask the backhoe company to dig you a hole 12" deep and to send you the bill. 

#2, the same week your neighbor goes on vacation, gather up some roadkill, get a ladder, and drop it down his chimney. It will get caught on top of the damper, and will smell worse than a Haitian's breath.

I've got more if you need them.


----------



## 94c (Oct 21, 2005)

get up at 3am and ice pick a couple of his tires several times over the course of a year. you may not see the immediate satisfaction of your results but it will sure make his life miserable. (No one knows how slow the tire deflates.)


take a chunk of limberger cheese and wedge it above the muffler of his car. He'll never find out where the nasty smell is coming from and will probably try to sell the thing.

most cars you can use a coat hanger to push an m-80 into the muffler pipe. You might not be around when the heat ignites the thing but who cares?


----------



## dcs2244 (Jan 29, 2004)

Let's take it easy guys! Even though we know we're all joking, all it takes is one liberal thug to read this page and start whining about us advocating property destruction, etcetera. I did like the M-80 one, though.

Not that liberals don't have a sense of humor...


----------



## Danman1116 (May 7, 2002)

you could also take him to court too. all you have to do is go down and pay a visit to myself or one of the other dispatchers there and ask for an RMV complaint form...fill it out with yours/his info and in a short time (remember its the RMV) you'll probably get a court date I like some of the other suggestions tho :lol:


----------



## K9Vinny (Sep 25, 2005)

dcs2244 said:


> Let's take it easy guys! Even though we know we're all joking, all it takes is one liberal thug to read this page and start whining about us advocating property destruction, etcetera. I did like the M-80 one, though.
> 
> Not that liberals don't have a sense of humor...


Who was joking?


----------



## lokiluvr (Dec 30, 2004)

My favorite involves 2oz. of Skunk cover scent (from any sporting goods store), a syringe ( not as easy to get, but the ones you use to give kids their liquid medication, orally will work), and the molding around the car windshield. HEHEHE, I uh, heard it works great!


----------



## K9Vinny (Sep 25, 2005)

*69 your phone, then take turns calling different pizza places, chinese restaurants, etc. that deliver, and order take out delivery to his house. At least you can have some chuckles as you look out your window at the guy arguing with the delivery boys. Do it all on the same night, even better.


----------



## cjmajor (Feb 3, 2006)

How slow were going? Did you cut the person off? Did you file a report with the police?


----------



## dcs2244 (Jan 29, 2004)

Speed is of no moment: do not tailgate. period.


----------



## 94c (Oct 21, 2005)

find out if his wife is one of those women that adores her nails and spends a hundred bucks a week on them. If so, spread fluffernutter underneath the door handle of her car. :grin:


----------



## dmackack (May 27, 2003)

94c said:


> find out if his wife is one of those women that adores her nails and spends a hundred bucks a week on them. If so, spread fluffernutter underneath the door handle of her car. :grin:


LOLB: 
http://www.marshmallowfluff.com/pages/homepage.htmlhttp://www.marshmallowfluff.com/pages/order_by_credit.html


----------



## JoninNH (Jan 29, 2004)

K9Vinny said:


> *69 your phone, then take turns calling different pizza places, chinese restaurants, etc. that deliver, and order take out delivery to his house. At least you can have some chuckles as you look out your window at the guy arguing with the delivery boys. Do it all on the same night, even better.


Good idea Vinny, but use *67 instead. *67 blocks your number, *69 does not.


----------



## Foxracingmtnridr (Feb 23, 2003)

K9Vinny said:


> *69 your phone, then take turns calling different pizza places, chinese restaurants, etc. that deliver, and order take out delivery to his house. At least you can have some chuckles as you look out your window at the guy arguing with the delivery boys. Do it all on the same night, even better.


It's *67. *69 is the last # that called you.

Scott :rock:


----------



## K9Vinny (Sep 25, 2005)

Okay, okay, let's compromise. *68??


----------

